# ► ★ ♡ ♫ ☆ 10 Jahre -- herzlichen Glückwunsch, berndf!  ☆ ♫ ♡  ★ ◄



## Sowka

*Hallo allerseits 

Heute vor genau zehn Jahren fasste berndf den Entschluss, sich bei WordReference anzumelden. 

Lieber Bernd, ich möchte Dir danken für Deine vielen überaus qualifizierten und interessanten Beiträge, für unser vertrauensvolles Zusammenwirken in der Moderation – und ich wünsche Dir alles erdenklich Gute für die kommenden Jahre, für hier und alle anderen Aspekte Deines Lebens!

Heike*


----------



## Frieder

Na, dann schließe ich mich Sowka doch gerne vollinhaltlich an . Alles Gute für die nächsten zehn Jahre und: Immer Nerven bewahren!


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Auch ich schließe mich an! Alles Gute!


----------



## Resa Reader

Auch wenn ich nicht mehr so häufig hier unterwegs bin wie in meinen Anfangsjahren, schließe ich mich den Glückwünschen auch gerne an. )
Resa


----------



## Demiurg

Auch von mir alles Gute für die nächsten 15 Jahre bis zum Silberjubiläum.


----------



## berndf

Vielen Dank Euch allen!


----------



## mkellogg

Bernd, 10 years!  Congratulations, and thanks for everything that you have done to make these forums great. 

Mike


----------



## berndf

Many thanks, Mike.


----------



## Kajjo

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir -- ich freue mich auf viele weitere Jahre mit Dir hier im Forum!


----------



## berndf

Vielen Dank, Kajjo.


----------



## bearded

Ich schließe mich der Gratulation und den Glückwünschen an.


----------



## berndf

Vielen Dank bearded.


----------



## cuore romano

Ich halte es mit dem italienischen
_Non è mai troppo tardi._
und gratuliere dir daher auch heute noch!


----------



## berndf

Vielen Dank, CR.


----------



## elroy

Zehn Jahre, das ist beeindruckend! Wobei, wenn man Deine überall im Deutschforum spürbare Präsens bedenkt, würde man denken, es ist viel länger als zehn Jahre her!

Natürlich ist nicht die Länge des Zeitraums an sich von Bedeutung, sondern Deine Beiträge, die ein wahrhafter Schatz fürs Forum sind. Daher also einen doppelten Glückwunsch von mir, vor allem aber einen dicken Dank für alles, was Du dem Forum gegeben hast!


----------



## berndf

Vielen Dank Elroy.


----------



## Dan2

Whether arguing with you or simply reading your posts I always come away having learned something.  This  anniversary provide a good occasion to acknowledge your huge contributions, Bernd, to the German and EHL forums (and probably others).
-Dan


----------



## berndf

Thank you very much, Dan.


----------



## Perseas

Herzlichen Glückwunsch von mir auch! Deine Beiträge sind ein Orientierungspunkt.


----------



## berndf

Vielen Dank, Perseas.


----------



## cp_w

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorschreibern an: Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## berndf

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe das erst übersehen und jetzt läuft es schon auf 20 zu. Aber auch von mir herzliche Glückwünsche und vielen Dank für die Diskussionen, ebenso für die Moderation und die liebenswürdige Art, mit Fehlern der Forenten umzugehen und Streit zu schlichten oder zu entscheiden, manchmal.


----------



## berndf

Vielen Dank Hutschi.


----------



## ger4

Auch von mir (verspätete) Glückwünsche!


----------



## berndf

Vielen Dank, Holger.


----------



## ayuda?

Ich gratuliere!
Mensch, es ist schon zehn Jahre her, dass Du da bist. Erstaunlich!
Wie freuen uns auf weitere 10 Jahre ... äh, wenn Du nicht durch Dein eigenes IT-Program ersetzt wirdst - oder auch durch meine Katze.
Alan
truth GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY


----------



## berndf

Dank Dir, Alan.


----------



## Frank78

Auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich der Letzte bin, von mir auch noch alles Gute zum zehnjährigen Jubiläum.


----------



## berndf

Vielen Dank, Frank.


----------



## Mordong

Ich bin doch wohl die Letzte, aber ich schließe mich auch an: herzlichen Glückwunsch und vielen Dank für alle deine Beiträge!


----------



## berndf

Vielen Dank, Mordong.


----------



## manfy

Mordong said:


> Ich bin doch wohl die Letzte [...]


Keine Sorge! Ein paar Nachzügler kommen schon noch. 

Auch aus dem sonnigen Süden (sprich Südostösterreich), herzlichsten Dank für Deine interessanten Beiträge und Diskussionen!
(Wenn i des letzte Woch' scho gwusst hätt, hätt ma den Anlass glei mit am "Gläschen" z'Mingga am Nockherberg gebührend feiern kenna!) 

Cheers,
manfy


----------



## berndf

Vielen Dank, Manfy. So dumm, dass wir uns verpasst haben. Ich gehe nächste Woche (Dienstag) auf den Nockherberg. Wenn du dann noch in Minga sein solltest, lass es mich wissen.


----------



## Scholiast

Von mir (noch einem _Nachzuegler_) auch, der ich immer noch mit Dir eines Tages ein paar Biere vernichten zu können hoffe.

Σ


----------



## berndf

Scholiast said:


> Von mir (noch einem _Nachzuegler_) auch, der ich immer noch mit Dir eines Tages ein paar Biere vernichten zu können hoffe.
> 
> Σ


Ja, das wäre schön.


----------



## ayuda?

ayuda? said:


> Ich gratuliere!
> Mensch, es ist schon zehn Jahre her, dass Du da bist. Erstaunlich!
> Wie freuen uns auf weitere 10 Jahre ... äh, wenn Du nicht durch Dein eigenes IT-Program ersetzt wirdst - oder auch durch meine Katze.
> Alan
> truth GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY



*EDIT:* Na, Ich hätte gern zwei Bier and eine Flasche Jägermeister,
Du zahlst, gell?
Ich komm gleich rüber! [Katze auch]


----------



## Frank78

ayuda? said:


> Jägermeister



Warum seid ihr, von der anderen Seite des großen Teichs, immer so verrückt nach Jägermeister? Es gibt wirklich bessere Getränke, um sich gepflegt einen hinter die Binde zu gießen.


----------



## berndf

ayuda? said:


> *EDIT:* Na, Ich hätte gern zwei Bier and eine Flasche Jägermeister,
> Du zahlst, gell?
> Ich komm gleich rüber! [Katze auch]


Ich habe in Boston auch immer sehr gerne Samstag Adams getrunken, das Ale noch mehr als das Lager. Aber besorg dir ein Ticket und wir sehen uns auf dem Nockherberg.


----------



## Sargon the akka

Felicidades ! . Viele  Glück ! .


----------

